# Medicare Advantage Premiums Remain Stable in 2017, With Better Plans



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2016)

More HERE. 




> *2017 **Open Enrollment for Medicare health and drug plans begins on October 15, 2016 and ends on December 7.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 28, 2016)

I don't pay any additional lpremium at all for my Advantage plan.  I just pay the Medicare $104 or whatever it is now.  I get Part D also with that plan.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2016)

My husband has a Medicare Advantage plan with Kaiser, there is no additional charge for his either.


----------



## Knight (Oct 2, 2016)

We have Medicare advantage with part D med coverage at no cost except for the co pay on meds. We have a free agent scheduled to explain what is available in 2017.  Good diet and plenty of exercise and maybe good genes has our Medicare advantage plan supplier making money on us. 

Were down to one office visit a year, labs have been consistently good that is why we have no need to schedule more often. As of Aug. the summary of out of pocket costs for meds comes to $76.25 for my wife $26.00 for me. 

That free agent claims he can save us money, should be an interesting session.


----------

